# Dragjet's



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was lucky enough to spend the day at Christians place Saturday, just messing around with slots getting my turds tuned up. :thumbsup: Met his lovely wife, cute little boy, and one of the nieghbors "Matt" popped in.. We built, raced,, built some more.. 
Got to see my first slimmy up close with a Dragjet Resin body. yes they can be tuned to rip.. sucker was fast... "o" Guage with a 40 willys Resin done by Drag. As is the rest of his resin bodies. Excellent.. 
I'll put up the pics I took,, one of the Master him self.. not me.. and the bodies I brought home... including a new. DASH Cobra.. what a sweet ride.. 
Chris

Ok,, so the pics were to big to large to be accepted..resizing made em too small... go here...
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2666760360050960210XJzKlL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

CJ, Can you change the picture size??? I'm straining my eyes!!! Thanks...RM


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Changed it to a link..


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Had a great time having you over,we had fun buiding and shooting the breeze.
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks...I look forward to rolling back up that way one of these days..... I'm sure there are cars I missed in that huge collection you showed me.. Way too much for a person to grasp in a few hours... Maybe next time we can get some dragsters out of the drawer and do some supertuning on them.. ok,,funny cars,,,or maybe just build up something using a dragjet resin??? or? or? or? :freak: It's like being a kid in a candy store... :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lucky bastages.....let see some pics of what ya built, CJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Slot Envy!*

A play date at Dragula's slot Cave???!!!

Fricken priceless!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*How many secret moving book cases and tunnels...*

I imagine it as a undrground fortress....don't ruin my dream...ha,ha,ha...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Only 1 false wall...muahahaha!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob, you can't imagine..Cool part is, he knows where everything is at anytime. I can't keep track of what I have most of the time.. and there is now comparison in the inventory.. mine being much less.. 
There is no such thing as just a couple of this or that.. it's mass quantity..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

CJ53 said:


> Bob, you can't imagine..Cool part is, he knows where everything is at anytime. I can't keep track of what I have most of the time.. and there is now comparison in the inventory.. mine being much less..
> There is no such thing as just a couple of this or that.. it's mass quantity..


Sounds like slot car heaven, mate! Wish I could see it,
too!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a Blast, and tons of stuff..
Talk about a playground for slotheads..:thumbsup:
How much cooler could it get..


----------

